# Hey everyone



## dwkfym (Nov 12, 2007)

Google search led me here! It feels uber non-traditional to seek advice online, but I thought I'd give this a try.
 I've been training in martial arts since I junior high school. I've always been training "recreationally." I've always wanted to become a better and better fighter, but family and mentors warned me against it citing my personality as a handicap.
 Recently, I've lost that fight against myself :ultracool and have been looking to become a better fighter. I'd like to orient myself better towards a goal and eventually compete in a kickboxing/mma type tournament, but I'm not looking to do anything beyond amateur... I've been told to be ready for a rude awakening.

Please help out a rookie! 

My martial arts background:
1st degree black belt - Korea Hapkido Federation
2nd degree black belt - Kuksool-Hwalinkwan Hapkido
Few years and months in training Taekwondo, Taiji Plum Blossom Praying

 Mantis, Judo, Juijitsu and some greco-roman influence
I've been self training boxing with guidance from mentors here and there.

I'll upload videos sometime. Other hobbies include automobile racing (roadracing), art, music.. I'm studying finance in college and manage a race team (FSAE) on campus. 
Nice to meet you!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Kacey (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... a person with a background such as yours, should be an asset on this board ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 12, 2007)

Right!  Hello.

Sounds like you have the striking and the grappling covered.  We have MMA guys here, of course!  Welcome to the board!



Robert


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 12, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Nov 12, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome..


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## dwkfym (Nov 13, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> Right!  Hello.
> 
> Sounds like you have the striking and the grappling covered.  We have MMA guys here, of course!  Welcome to the board!
> 
> ...



no, no far far far far from ready..And I think I'm pretty inexperienced when it comes to real fighting. I need to put all those elements and forms in to practice.  I've never been that serious about grappling, and I'm still in my transient stage from point-based light contact fighting to kickboxing. 
  I didn't mean to post "hey look what I've done" even though I know my CV is pretty medicore at best, I thought maybe in the future I can reference to this post to get a better critique when the time rises. 

Thanks for the greetings! I've been reading here and there and its pretty good read.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 13, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------

